# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  tri thức thực tế ngày càng được kể nhiều hơn trong đề thi

## vtnn2017a@

*(GDVN) - “Em nghĩ rằng đề thi năm nay sẽ khác nhiều so với năm ngoái bởi qua mỗi năm, tri thức thực tế càng được nhắc đến nhiều hơn trong đề thi”, thí sinh dự báo.*

hôm nay (30/6), gần 900.000 thí sinh cả nước đến các điểm thi để khiến hồ sơ dự thi trong kỳ thi THPT đất nước 2016.

========> Xem thêm:  gia sư uy tín

Ngày làm giấy má dự thi rất cấp thiết đối với các thí sinh bởi đây là khâu không thể xem nhẹ để thí sinh điều chỉnh các sơ sót về họ tên, ngày, tháng, năm sinh, quê quán, đối tượng dành đầu tiên có thể bị lầm lẫn trong công đoạn nhập liệu. thông tin chỉ được điều chỉnh, bổ sung trong ngày 30/6, sau ngày này mọi đổi thay, bổ sung đều không có trị giá.

 1 điểm lưu ý khác, thí sinh cần có mặt tại phòng thi đúng thời gian quy chế, chấp hành hiệu lệnh của Ban Coi thi và chỉ dẫn của cán bộ coi thi.




[center !important]_tri thức thực tại ngày càng được nói nhiều hơn trong đề thi (Ảnh: Thùy Linh)_[/center !important]


Thí sinh đến chậm quá 15 phút sau khi có hiệu lệnh tính giờ làm bài sẽ không được dự thi buổi thi đó. Khi vào

 mai sau (1/7), các sĩ tử sẽ chính thức bước vào ngày thi trước hết của kỳ thi tốt nghiệp THPT đất nước 2016.

 Các thí sinh sẽ thi môn Toán (180 phút) vào buổi sáng và thi môn Ngoại Ngữ (90 phút) vào buổi chiều.

 kỳ vọng rằng với những tri thức được ôn tập trong công đoạn học cũng như hài hòa cách ngơi nghỉ công nghệ sẽ giúp các thí sinh giảm bớt được căng thẳng, lo âu và đạt hiệu quả cao trong kỳ thi này.

*Nguồn: Tổng hợp trên mạng*

----------

